# Connexion imprimante sur Livebox ?



## AM28 (22 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un iBook raccordé par une Livebox (Sagem). Je voudrais connecter mon imprimante HP (Deskjet 3325) sur la Livebox de sorte de pouvoir y accéder via le Wifi depuis mon iBook.

La Livebox a un port d'entrée USB j'y ai branché l'imprimante mais mon iBook ne la voit pas  

Comment faire ?

merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## gpoupon (23 Octobre 2005)

Le partage d'imprimante connectee directement sur la Livebox, c'est possible en Ethernet (la 3325 n'en a pas) mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas en USB (j'ai regarde sur http://livebox.forumactif.com pour etre sur et effectivement, il semble que le firmware _actuel_ de la LiveBox ne soit pas capable de gerer cette operation).

Si tu as un autre poste, tu peux la brancher dessus et alors y acceder via wifi. Bien sur, ce poste devra etre connecte a la Livebox et allume.


----------



## francoois (25 Octobre 2005)

oui ah je confirme
j'ai essayé de faire la même chose et le plus étrange c'est que la prise usb de la livebox n'est prévue QUE pour servir à relier un ordi, et pas un périphérique.
c'est un des trucs les plus idiots que j'ai jamais vu ! 

moi qui essaie désespérément de partager mon imprimante entre mon PC et mon Mac en wifi.....


----------



## Kilian2 (28 Octobre 2005)

C'est tout bête tu la branche sur le PC ou le Mac et tu la partage ( livebox = routeur) dixit VVM n°9


----------



## msa.jr (15 Octobre 2006)

bon il n'y a pas foule pour nous aider


----------



## angel heart (17 Octobre 2006)

c'est logique que  ça marche pas la livebox n'as pas les driveur usb et l'usb et du reseaux
j'avais essayer un solution qui censer marcher il faut installer les gestion d'imprimante unix 
sur windows et apres installer les drivers sur le mac puis faire reconnaitre l'imprimante en reseau et c'est censé marche bon chez moi j'ai fait l'essaie et le document et bien dans les travaux en attente mais pas d'impression mais c'est une piste a suivre


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> c'est logique que  &#231;a marche pas la livebox n'as pas les driveur usb et l'usb et du reseaux
> j'avais essayer un solution qui censer marcher il faut installer les gestion d'imprimante unix
> sur windows et apres installer les drivers sur le mac puis faire reconnaitre l'imprimante en reseau et c'est cens&#233; marche bon chez moi j'ai fait l'essaie et le document et bien dans les travaux en attente mais pas d'impression mais c'est une piste a suivre



J'ai une livebox inventel, derniere du nom, et j'ai branch&#233;e mon imprimante USB sur la LB&#8230; dans la console adm de la LB, sur USB maitre, la LB voit bien mon imprimante, avec les caracteristiques, etc! Par contre, imprimante IP, ca marche pas (meme en donnant manuellement l'adresse de la LB - sinon ca trouve rien - ))
Dans le forum internet>LB, il est dit que le support sera apport&#233; un peu plus tard&#8230; et donc&#8230; rien qui marche (sauf pour la LB Inventel PRO&#8230; so&#8230; y'a bien un systeme Inventel pour LB qui supporte&#8230)

Il me dit 'error while printing' quand j'ai forc&#233; l'ajout en mettant manuellement l'adresse IP&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi ce sujet là ?  

D'accord il y a un port usb sur la livebox, mais il n'est pas fait pour faire du partage d'imprimante ! Ça ne sert à rien de râler, ça ne vous à pas été vendu pour tel.

Vous voulez partager une imprimante sur votre réseau, bien :

- vous branchez votre imprimante à une des machines et faites le partage depuis là. Inconvénient, il faut que l'ordi qui accueille l'imprimante soit allumé pour que les autres en profite.
- vous achetez un petit serveur d'impression usb/ethernet ou wifi (chez linksys, dlink, qui vous voulez), ce qui rendra votre imprimante usb disponible sur votre réseau ethernet et/ou wifi
- vous achetez une imprimante réseau.

C'est simple, les fonctionnalités d'un produit sont indiquées sur la boite ou la notice, ce n'est pas la peine de fantasmer sur l'hypothétique usage d'un vague port usb qui ne doit servir qu'à brancher une webcam ou qqch du genre.


----------



## flotow (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai lu (va faloir que je retrouve le lien pour affirmer ma credibilité) que la LB allait supporter dans une prochaine MAJ le support de l'imprimante sur son port USB maitre
sinon, reconnait, que tu as presque personne qui se connecte en USB  c'est pas pratique, c'est moche, et tu as l' WiFi, ou meme l'ethernet qui sont quand meme bien plus stable, et qui sont des protocoles dediés a ce type de communication (oui on va dire que je me vois pas cabler un reseau en USB)


----------

